# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  » مصطلحات 6 (في وصف اللباس والثياب والقماش )

## أميرة قوس النصر

مصطلحات 6 (في وصف اللباس والثياب والقماش )

1- مرفّل: التوب العريض.

2- مقزمر: الثوب الضيق.

3- مخبون: الثوب المخاط من الجنبين.

4- شامر: قصير.

5- رويم: قماش ثقيل/ لا يشف ولا يصف.

6- منصوري: نوع من القماش لونه أبيض او"بيج" متوسط النعومة.

7- الربيعي: نوع من القماش الطري الخفيف والناعم الذي كانت تفصّله جدّاتنا " قمصان نوم وسراويل طويلة"

8- فرط الرمان: قماش كان يستخدم كوجوه واغطية للّحف والوسائد.

9- الشنبر: قطعة قماش طويلة جدا خشنة سوداء تشبه الشيفون تغطي الرأس والصدر ويلبس تحت غطاء الرأس...وغطاء الرأس كان واحد من خمسة انواع" العصبة..السلك..الحطّة..البشكير..الشطفة"

10- العصبة: قطعة قماش سوداء رقيقة وطويلة ، تطوى بحجم 15سم ثم تلف على الراس بطريقة ما.

11- السلك: هو نفسه الشماغ.

12- الحطّة: قطعة قماش ثقيلة مصنوعة من الحرير المقصّب..ومعروفة جدا في الرمثا والسلط.

13- البشكير: ترتديه نساء الرمثا وهو يستورد خصيصاً من المانيا بألوان ومقاسات ونوعية محددة لنساء مدينة الرمثا واللواء ..ويعتبر من اغلى اغطية الرأس حيث يصل سعر البشكير الواحد 35 ديناراً.

14- الشطفة: قطعة قماش ملونة اقرب الى الاشارب لكنها اصغر تستخدمها نساء غرب اربد وبعض مناطق الجنوب.

15- الثوب الفلاحي/ او الشرش : وهو على انواع كثيرة ، وهناك من قام بدراسته وتدوينه..اكثرها شهرة الثوب الأسود السادة..والثوب المشقّح..

16- الوطية: وهي الكندرة وغالباً ما كانت من ماركة "عصفوركو" القديمة او باتا..عليها رسوم وزخارف على محيط الكندرة ومن الأمام تشبه سيارات "الدج"

17- الشناف: وهي قطعة ذهب صغيرة توضع في الأنف للزينة.

18- الدقّ: الوشم.

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

thnx maha

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا مها على الموضوع الحلوو اللي ذكرني بالماضي وقعدات الكبار في السن 

بس في شغله بسيطه 

موضعك اسمه 6 مصطلحات في وصف اللباس و الثياب

بس اللي شايفه انك كاتبه 18 مصطلح 

 :Smile:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

شكرا خيتي موضوع حلوو بالتوفيق انشالله

----------

